# Bentley & Frank's Hot Sauce



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I wish the hot sauce would last as I'd spray it on every rock in my yard because she still finds them to eat. I watch her every second she is outside and I wish I could just let her out and be a happy dog, but if I did....I'd see another surgery in my future. I didn't know how good my prior two dogs were until I got Tayla the Terrible. I thank them every night for 15 years of worry free co-existance.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

> I went and bought 4 BIG bottles of Franks hot sauce. Tethered him to me while I poured all of it in the dirt next to the house.


LOL.... Sorry. As I was reading I kept thinking of the comercial for Franks hot sauce. The old lady going "Franks red hot... I put that S*** on EVERYTHING". 
I like your plan though.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have more Franks so I'll be with him every time he's outside from now on. The next time I see his foot start to dig I'm pouring the hot sauce on his foot! Over it!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like Bentley needs a job. 

We use cayenne pepper paste to discourage Max. He now has an area in the yard where he mostly digs his holes. But we always have to watch carefully where we walk.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Sounds like Bentley needs a job.
> 
> We use cayenne pepper paste to discourage Max. He now has an area in the yard where he mostly digs his holes. But we always have to watch carefully where we walk.


I'm going to give him a job alright, I'm going to start renting him out to the school kids. Make him give them a ride in a rickshaw.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I have to laugh!!!

It was about 14 years ago, when I used tobasco sauce on the shrubs in our back yard, to stop Romeo from chewing them.

Well Romeo was stubborn & continued, only stopping mommentarily for a drink once in a while.

I remember him wining & wimpering in the back yard next day.

He had diarrhea, & it burned!

Mike D


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm going to give him a job alright, I'm going to start renting him out to the school kids. Make him give them a ride in a rickshaw.


Really, that's all you can come up with. A natural digger should be hired out for landscaping work. He could quickly dig holes for trees to be planted. He could also be lent out to fence companies as he could be used instead of a post hole digger. You could make some money on the side. School kids don't have any money.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako was digging lots of holes in our backyard....hubby was ready to strangle him and I almost broke my ankle in one. We broke him of the digging by putting his own poop in the holes he dug and covered them back up....no more holes...well at least where we put the poop:yuck:


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

All 3 of mine dig holes and use their mouths to pick stuff out the ground, my backyard is destroyed, I was thinking about putting dog shoes and muzzles on them every time they went outside


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Ooooo poor Bentley...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

wow, I must have a real Angel. No digging, no counter surfing, no running away, no eating the furniture, shoes, house etc.

I know, next one will be a total terror....


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol that's what I was thinking, tuco is so mellow and so was max


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Geez...I can imagine the holes he can dig. Chance isn't a digger but, _whoa!_, Lucy sure does make up for it. Thankfully she's only 8 lbs. because the holes she digs could fit 5 of her in them. I mean, how does she do it?!? Her paws are about the same size as a nickel, maybe smaller. I'd hate to think if she was Bentley's size.  

My friend's Beagle was the same way. They finally had to get him a sandbox and they taught him to only dig there. As long as he had a place he could do it, he was a happy camper. Saved their backyard.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you have any idea how much I love Bentley? That dog can make me laugh every day. 


I have some weeds that need to be dug up and I can't do it, can I borrow him for a week?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage has the same issue. She is on the no go outside plan without mom or dad and has been for a while. She still tries to sneak one in here and there and had, before we started this, completely depleted our horse shoe pits of all sand....One hole is as big as my Cocker Spaniel...I know this because Emma fell in it and sat and stared till I came over and lifted her out...sigh


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Boy o boy Joyce dont it just feel gooood to vent, my Nugget has my yard looking like a battle zone too on top of going backwards in his obedience training but we love them at least most of the time.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

> Do you have any idea how much I love Bentley? That dog can make me laugh every day.
> I have some weeds that need to be dug up and I can't do it, can I borrow him for a week?


He's on his way! Prepare yourself. You can send him back when his brain grows which I'm guessing is about 2 more years 



> Boy o boy Joyce dont it just feel gooood to vent, my Nugget has my yard looking like a battle zone too on top of going backwards in his obedience training but we love them at least most of the time.


Yes it does!
I just took him out on leash to pee, it was like we had a silent battle of the wills.
He looked at me like, "I'm gonna dig" ME: "No you're not" HIM: "watch me" ME: I'll spank your bum" HIM: "No you won't I'm too cute" then he actually dug!!!

I have handed the lil bugger off to DH for the rest of the night. I swear I can hear him snickering behind me :doh:


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Murphee a digger too, I chopped up his poop and mixed it with the dirt to fill the holes and he has not dug in those spots. I bought him a huge like a foot long pressed rawhide and I give that to him when he goes outside, he just find a spot and chews, he'd be out there for an hour and only a little of the pressed rawhide would be chewed off. Also obsessed with tennis balls will drop them and play with himself. But believe me given the perfect spot an opportunity he would still prefer to dig.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Michele4 said:


> Murphee a digger too, I chopped up his poop and mixed it with the dirt to fill the holes and he has not dug in those spots. I bought him a huge like a foot long pressed rawhide and I give that to him when he goes outside, he just find a spot and chews, he'd be out there for an hour and only a little of the pressed rawhide would be chewed off. Also obsessed with tennis balls will drop them and play with himself. But believe me given the perfect spot an opportunity he would still prefer to dig.


If I buried his poo in the holes he would think it's Christmas. Poo is a delicacy for him :yuck:


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Whoops I forgot about that.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny Joyce!!!I tell folks my yard is a tribute to Bagdad!Between Sweeties digging & the double zoomies I've about give up.Barb said just weed & feed & put down grass seed.I can't grow grass where the mower won't mow LOL.By the way Franks is good stuff Bentley might learn to like it.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know if you remember, but Harry is a digger from way back (despite his young age). I tried everything, a white pepper concoction, cayenne, burying poop, shaking a can filed with rocks when I saw him starting in, leaning tools across his favorite targets. About a month ago someone at a nursery recommend this product. So far, so good. Now if I can only convince him that my beds are not an agility course.

Dog & Cat Repellent


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

We used to have a digger and poop eater. We started giving him raw pineapple (with his meals or as treats) and it made his poop taste terrible to him. He actually stopped eating it and when we put it in the holes he was digging it helped lessen the digging. If you do a search there are quite a few site with suggestions on how to make them stop digging.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I've got a pair of 70 year old boxing gloves that tucos afraid of, I leave em on the bathroom closet and he won't enter the room


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> I grabbed both of his front feet and screamed NO DIGGING in his face!!
> 
> We started for the back door, he quickly stopped and tried to dig again while still tethered to me :doh:
> 
> ...


I just have to say it...I know you're frustrated, and certainly pups can send us around the bend, but I don't think grabbing his paws, screaming in his face and letting him lick hot sauce is a good way to go. 
It does sound like his instinct to dig (or maybe it's the way he manages anxiety/boredom/whatever) prevents him from being able to hang out in the yard unsupervised. I don't think he's doing this to irritate you - I think he's just a teenage pup with a lot of drive and doesn't know what to do with it.
I'm sure you've tried it before, but maybe something like a rally or agility class together at this age will help channel his energy and make the two of you feel like you're both succeeding at something as a team. And you could practice together out in the back yard between classes. However you decide to deal with the stage he's going through, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> He's on his way! Prepare yourself. You can send him back when his brain grows which I'm guessing is about 2 more years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good! Then Prince Maxwell won't think he's cock of the walk for a bit! Someone beloved to me, affectionately known as Monster Boy, has decided it's just the most fun thing to BODY SLAM Mom. Yes, I said, "body slam," full out, knock me down, slam into me and it hurts! And he's FIVE years old! 

I may send him to you and keep Bentley!


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I bet if you posted some of the stuff he does on Youtube, he would be one of those famous animals. Who knows, you might get rich from it .


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I. Think all the boys are acting afool today. Bear grabbed my belly and pants hard, he's been counter surfing, refusing pills and generally aggregating the dickens outta me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

SriMVY: I understand what you're saying and normally I'm the first one to say it however I refuse to feel guilty about today .
Since Bentley was 6 weeks old my life has revolved around him EVERY day. Training classes , minimum 3 walks per day, practice training several times a day . Going to parks, stores, malls. We play games, we fetch. You name it and I've probably done it with Bentley .

I have trained several adult dogs while never raising my voice once at them. Bentley is the most strong willed dog I've ever met. I have rules in my house that are so lax that NO dog has ever had a problem following them, except Bentley .
If he wants to dig when he's tethered to me and he knows it's not allowed then hot sauce becomes his self inflicted punishment .
If he chooses to totally ignore what I just said to him in a nice voice then screaming in his face is his self inflicted punishment .

I would never hurt a dog but nice,nice doesn't seem to be a language he understands so I spoke in a language he did understand . I know people will disagree with my actions today and that's fine with me . 
He's not only stressing me out but Ky also and I will not allow that to happen . I don't know if you know her story but trust me, she deserves a stress free life and Bentley will get with the program because its not a request .

So no, I do not feel guilty about today. I don't feel that all of us need to conform to what Bentley wants. He is the one that has to except that I have rules and he has to follow those rules. If he does the same thing tomorrow he will receive the same reaction .
Life isn't fair and this little princess is in the process of figuring that out .


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you thought about giving him a sand box that he is allowed to dig in? Bury bones an toys for him to find in the sand. Redirecting him to the sand box might help save your foundation.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Have you thought about giving him a sand box that he is allowed to dig in? Bury bones an toys for him to find in the sand. Redirecting him to the sand box might help save your foundation.


Yes, they have a place where they are allowed to dig. Ky has always been a digger, it was a problem but she never dug at the foundation of my house like Bentley is doing. 
Since I've been after Bentley for so long about digging Ky has completely stopped digging.
I have sat in their dig area and hid toys for him to dig up ect. I've spent many days sitting in that dirt but he's not interested in digging there.
Bentley will do_ anything _for food, he is a food hound, anything _except _dig in the allowed area. I put a dog bone in there for him and he wouldn't dig it up so Ky did


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I know that everyone says it's wrong to lose your temper and yell but hey, we're human and there are times when they push that button in just a little too far. This morning Max refused to get out of my car. I had to leave for work. Did I finally yell at him? Yeah, I did. Do I feel guilty? For about a minute. He knows what it means when that door opens and I say "lets go." He was pissed off (and I know he doesn't supposedly get that way, but yeah, right) because he didn't get his morning car ride that he gets every day with my husband.

So I say to you, Joyce, do not feel guilty for one second. (But I still need those weeds dug, and I have a plethora of pansies to plant so you can still send Broadway to dig some holes for me, k?)


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Edited to remove offending remarks.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've decided we're putting chicken wire (or hardware sheeting) down under about an inch of dirt so the next time my demon digs he gets a booby trap. This morning he dug about 2 feet down by about a foot across in three separate places before I could stop him. I tey to grab him and he would run off and start a new hole somewhere else. And this morning i yelled too. I was livid and late for work. I ended up having to rinse the toad off in the tub b/c he was covered all the way up to his belly and chest. Such a naughty boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Zuca is a grass eater/destroyer. She can't be left unattended for 30 seconds or she starts going after it in a frenzy. It's like she knows she will get stopped so she's gotta do as much damage with the time she has. So, she's always on a leash when she goes outside. It's just how it is and one day hopefully one day she will outgrow it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I put some pics of Bentley's holes in the picture thread so you can see why I'm so upset with him.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/166722-bentleys-holes-pics.html


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh man Joyce,

I yelled at Sage today. I'm not sorry either, it is like a kid, sometimes they don't realize you are serious unless you get in their face some....I don't buy the ignore all bad behavior and only acknowledge the good. If I had done that everything in my house would be chewed up....No I don't beat my dog, but there are natural consequences for bad actions, sometimes it's mommy raising her voice in a stearn NO, sometimes it is Mommy stops playing, sometimes it is time in her crate and I even cut our walk short because, as we were leaving the driveway she started jumping, nipping and generally being crazy. Did she need exercise, probably, what she got was a time out and then when she calmed down a walk.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> SriMVY: I understand what you're saying and normally I'm the first one to say it however I refuse to feel guilty about today .


If you mistook my attempts at being helpful as something geared to make you feel guilty or shamed or whatever, then I'm not quite sure how to respond to that.
I was thinking you posted in here because you were looking for both validation (I thought I gave it when I said pups can send us all round the bend) and perhaps something helpful. No where did I suggest the world ought to revolve around Bentley, or Ky needed to put up with his antics, or that Bentley ought to be able to make his own rules. All I said was that I didn't think that grabbing paws, yelling in his face and letting him eat hot sauce was not going to help much. I still stand by that. That is not so say, mind you, that I haven't had the urge to do the same myself at times. 
I wasn't suggesting you feel guilty, and I'm glad you don't. I'm sorry that I mistook your post as one looking for suggestions or help. It sounded like you just wanted to vent. Message received. :wave:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

SriMVY: I do owe you an apology. I am sorry. I wound a lot of things together and it all went in that post. Please except my sincere apology.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

Joyce, you are awesome, and I do get how frustrating and obnoxious adolescent puppys can be. I wondered if I would ever bond with Gypsy when she went through that stage, she was just plain unlikeable. Boot Camp with basically the same rules that you posted in another thread saved us both, and she grew up to become my heart dog. I'm sure Bentley will respond as well once he's reminded of who's who and what's what.
Good luck with the program, and stay strong!


----------

